# Using a step mill..any thoughts/advise?



## NJL (14 Mar 2007)

Hi, about 2-3 weeks ago I started to work out on the step mill at my gym and I gotta say that I love it.. I find that it makes for a great cardio/strength workout and afterwards I'm usually soaked (fr sweat) and fatigued.. I using it for overall fitness and in preparation of re-entering the CF and getting ready for BMQ (I know running is the best way, which I do too but sometimes i get bored with it pretty fast) 

My step mill work out  on it averages around 45-55min/6-700 cal/250-275 floors..I usually stay at a high level(12 or 13) for around 8-9 min then drop down to a low level (1-3) for a lil break/water for like 1-2 min then go back up to a 12/13 and continued this cycle for around 50+ min/when the machine does a auto shut down... I find that my current workout is a pretty good for me, but I was wondering if anyone has any advice/thoughts on using the step mill? I've been on BMQ before at the mega (during the summer of 06) and I was on the 10th floor (lost 20 lbs in 1.5 months) so I know all about the stairs there, so I figured the step mill would be great for preparing.
Thanks


----------



## Armymedic (14 Mar 2007)

Good work. My personal opinion is that 30-40 mins on a cardio machine daily is enough, if you want to go longer, switch up types or activities to include actual running. Also keep your workout length and add in some strength and muscular endurance exercises, particularly upper body. 

If you have been to BMQ before, you know PT is more then just climbing stairs.


----------



## NJL (14 Mar 2007)

Oh, my step mill workout is just part of my PT... I also do some swimming/running/push-ups/sit-ups... plus lift weights for like 1-1.5 hrs/4 times a week... the base gym here in greenwood,NS is great and cheap even for a current civy... I tend to spend 2-2.5 hrs there like 4or5 times a week... having been on BMQ before (and recently) I know generally what to expect when I go back.. lots of early a.m. runs/pt/drill,etc..my instructors favorite expresion during pt was "suffer in silence", which was sometimes hard lol.


----------

